# Turtle feeding Q



## hornet (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm all out of turtle food. Should i go buy more frozen stuf which i know isnt good but i have nothing else? I have friends that own a pet store and fish farm and i could get cheap goldfish, platys, swordtails or guppies. Which is the best way to go?


----------



## mines bigger (Sep 6, 2007)

my turt loves to chase platy's depending on the size of your turts you could possibley use goldfish


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi hornet,

Any species of freshwater fish would be better than the frozen meat scraps.

If the turtles cannot catch the fish, take them out and kill them (or leave them out of water to die) and put them back in for the turtles to eat. Fresh fish is food. Frozen red meat is bad. 

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 6, 2007)

i have fed turtles with live fish,they love it as its a game for them to chase and catch the fish,
ive put yabbies in with them and they smash them soon enough,
actually anything aquatic you put in with them seems to get nailed ,even water snails


----------



## hornet (Sep 6, 2007)

i was planning to kill before feeding, should i steer clear of gold fish? The bones are pretty sharp.


----------



## Radar (Sep 6, 2007)

You might want to leave the fish in a holding tank for a while.....did you read the keelback thread? I've got no idea about how sensitive turtles are, its just a thought.


----------



## mines bigger (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah i would run a holding tank and keep them for about two weeks before feeding, but if you are getting them from a farm it should be right


----------



## hornet (Sep 6, 2007)

the only other tank big enough has a big hungry barcoo grunter, feeders wont last long there lol.


----------



## cris (Sep 6, 2007)

The fish will be good, i feed mine chopped up chicken necks, fish or other meat with some wombaroo occasionally, roaches and other insects, fish food(for the fish but try telling them) and water plants. They also get water plants and any small animals foolish enough to venture into the water.

I feed them any fish i get really, just take into account the spikey bits when you cut them up, cant see gold fish being a problem.

Remember in Qld its illegal to feed live fish, shrimps, crays etc.


----------



## hornet (Sep 6, 2007)

not planning to feed live, the feeders last to long so will feed them pre killed


----------



## isabella_w (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah go with the fish but probably go for the guppies or other fish because i heard that gold fish are fatty and low in nutrition.


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 11, 2007)

are those frozen whole fish good for turtles?, thats what usally use, and some times yabbies n live fish


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

frozen whole fish as in bait fish from tackle stores?


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 12, 2007)

umm as in the ones in yellow packets, that they sell at pet stores


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

i have never seen them but if they are freshwater fish they will be fine.


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 12, 2007)

sweet, also, when i run out of crix for my waterdragon, do u think i ts ok to feed them to him?


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

yea should be fine


----------



## Lucas (Sep 12, 2007)

hornet said:


> frozen whole fish as in bait fish from tackle stores?



 hehehe, go and get a bag of mullet strips and some pillies. Only cost you $9 too.


----------



## hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

lol only problem salt water fish are no good for our freshwater turts otherwise very cheap food.


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 12, 2007)

the packets of frozen fish are like $7, and u get like 50, or around thier, lasts me awhile


----------



## herptrader (Sep 12, 2007)

I make my own frozen food from roo mince, whole white bate (from a fish monger usually), prawn shells (Chinese grocer), spinach, Marinara mix, Rep-Cal Calcium and Herp-t-vite all set in gelatine. My turts and the blue tongues too for that matter love it and seem to be thrinving.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 22, 2007)

freezing fish deactivates the thiamin, if this is the primary diet the turtle can become thiamin deficient, i would reccommend not freezing.

cheers
H


----------

